# Hotel for TTOC AGM & Donington



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi All,

I have arranged to hold rooms for those wanting to attend the TTOC AGM and the general festivities the night before the EvenTT 07 at Donington. The details are:

*Thistle Hotel East Midlands*

The hotel is less than 5 minutes drive from Donington!

The rate is Â£80 per room including a full english breakfast and use of the healthclub. Children are an additional Â£10 each and parking is chargeable at Â£5.

The hotel can be contacted on08703339132, ask for reservations and quote TT Owners club to get the rate. This number is only useable 0900-1700 Mon-Fri.

See you at the Hotel!

Steve


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Cheers Steve I am booked in


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I am booked in as well


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Me too 8) Lady on the phone asked if I was with Dave Goodwin who had already booked in 

Sara


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Sara G said:


> Me too 8) Lady on the phone asked if I was with Dave Goodwin who had already booked in
> 
> Sara


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Any one know a good pie shop near the hotel


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Any one know a good pie shop near the hotel


Ahh free drinks for me the night before concours :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

ronin said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Any one know a good pie shop near the hotel
> ...


Free drinks and free pies :wink: ,,, No way will Andy give pies away , don't forget Andy has had a professional polish his car :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ronin said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Any one know a good pie shop near the hotel
> ...


Same price as last year Gav :wink:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

See you all there Im booked in as well


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Godzilla said:


> See you all there Im booked in as well


There will be a cruise down from the NW on the Sat keep an eye out if you want to join us


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> Godzilla said:
> 
> 
> > See you all there Im booked in as well
> ...


We should arrange a better meeting place than last year :roll: Perhaps a second coffee at my house?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We've just booked ,anyone going from Lincoln


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I have just booked


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

We're booked in.

Despite the lack of posts on here, the rooms must be filling up fast: we have had to upgrade to delux to get a double.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

There are still some rooms available  remember to quote the TT Owners Club to get our reserved rooms  Can't guarantee desired room type though...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Booked in today.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

phodge said:


> Booked in today.


Shall I bring the dictaphone? 8)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Whats wrong with your mobile

booked in today double room no problem :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

robokn said:


> Whats wrong with your mobile


It's working fine, thanks


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Booked in today.
> ...


Good idea!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

phodge said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > phodge said:
> ...


Well need two quiet hours and some music? I'll bring the music and the dictaphone. Now for 2 quiet hours


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi Carol and I have booked also, looking forwards to meeting up witheveryone again           

Rob


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

GRANNY said:


> Hi Carol and I have booked also, looking forwards to meeting up witheveryone again
> 
> Rob


Yahoo. Excellent Carol and Rob   :-* :-*


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just a quickie,whats the plan for dinner? We are away for the next fortnight so if anyone booking a meal add us to the list please.


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

Just booked in for Saturday nite, this will be only my second event, it will be nice to meet all you guys, think i got a good price as well Â£110 for a double with breakfast ? ( i did double check that as well )
see you all Saturday  
PS can anybody go to the AGM ?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

boss429 said:


> Just booked in for Saturday nite, this will be only my second event, it will be nice to meet all you guys, think i got a good price as well Â£110 for a double with breakfast ? ( i did double check that as well )
> see you all Saturday
> PS can anybody go to the AGM ?


If you are a member, then you can have a say 

Did you quote TT Owners Club when booking your room? I thought the rate was cheaper than that :?


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

nutts said:


> boss429 said:
> 
> 
> > Just booked in for Saturday nite, this will be only my second event, it will be nice to meet all you guys, think i got a good price as well Â£110 for a double with breakfast ? ( i did double check that as well )
> ...


No i didn't will call back now 
cheers


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

boss429 said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > boss429 said:
> ...


Cheers Nutts, just got my discount over the phone


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

DINNER AT THE THISTLE

I have booked dinner for all those staying at the Thistle for the AGM for 1900hrs.

It is entirely optional but I thought it best to book us in.

Steve


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Are there pies on t menu?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Godzilla said:


> Are there pies on t menu?


I have pies     two halves from Dani & Sara :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

TT Law said:


> DINNER AT THE THISTLE
> 
> I have booked dinner for all those staying at the Thistle for the AGM for 1900hrs.
> 
> ...


Ah, well done Steve [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT Law said:


> I have booked dinner for all those staying at the Thistle for the AGM for 1900hrs.


Thanks Steve 



davidg said:


> Godzilla said:
> 
> 
> > Are there pies on t menu?
> ...


That's for tea, not dinner David :wink:


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Damn, I'm leaving London at 19:00...


----------

